# 100 foot Hickory Removal



## Rickytree (Mar 16, 2011)

1 of 6 trees to come down. Never caught the best part the top coming off but got it done with no damage. Well all but a couple divits. 2 footers


YouTube - ‪Removal of 100 Foot Bitternut Hickory.wmv‬&rlm;


----------



## oscar4883 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is something up with my computer or youtube? I can not get your vid, or any others to play.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 16, 2011)

Mines is working fines!


----------



## oscar4883 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> Mines is working fines!


 
Well mines aint! Probably just another case of technology outsmarting me. lol


----------



## treemandan (Mar 16, 2011)

Why didn't you use your Wraptor?


----------



## treemandan (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh and slicky tricky Ricky with that bowline.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 16, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Why didn't you use your Wraptor?


 
Woulda, coulda, shoulda


----------



## cowroy (Mar 16, 2011)

I think i would love to do this for a living, and you make it look so easy. Very well done sir!


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 16, 2011)

cowroy said:


> I think i would love to do this for a living, and you make it look so easy. Very well done sir!




To be honest with you, this one and the one that it brushed up against on the way down were the last two trees to be removed and I couldn't wait till they were down. I had alot of cleaning up and had to grind the stumps. Two days got er done. Thanks for the compliment. Cheers!


----------



## cowroy (Mar 16, 2011)

No more tree removal?


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 16, 2011)

cowroy said:


> No more tree removal?


 
I meant for that property. Still got years to go and miles to climb.


----------



## cowroy (Mar 16, 2011)

Ahh, gotcha! Well good luck and be safe!


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 16, 2011)

cowroy said:


> Ahh, gotcha! Well good luck and be safe!


 
Will do! Cheers!


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice job man!

I think that's what we call a Pignut Hickory around these parts. When dealing with those trees, I always try to scarf the sides of my box, so I don't get tears where the log/limb hangs on and pulls on my lanyard, or changes the trajectory of the piece. I could be wrong on the ID, but that's how we handle Hickory's here. 

Again, nice job and vid.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Tree MDS! Was alittle concerned with a bark tear but my saw was cutting SWEET and figured it be not a problem. Pissed about not catching the top on the video. Was sick drop, left a divot 2 feet deep. All the best this year!


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 22, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> 1 of 6 trees to come down. Never caught the best part the top coming off but got it done with no damage. Well all but a couple divits. 2 footers
> 
> 
> YouTube - ‪Removal of 100 Foot Bitternut Hickory.wmv‬&rlm;


 
I'm sure you planned that one too didn't ya:msp_tongue:


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 23, 2011)

Ya I did plan it that way but sticking in the ground and slowly coming over, that was unexpected.


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like a middle to up scale neighorhood. If I did that to my customers guanteed i'd never get a call back plus they would tell all the neighbors about the two ft hole in the ground and close call hitting the house. Little too risky for me. Just saying, glad it worked out for you though.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree it was dicey, but it had to get done that way. Never had big money on the job and this was the second day and I start to get the fever for the flavour of getting the job completed. Got four done the first day. Some were bigger in width and a couple were smaller. The holes were no big deal cuz it was all ground cover. Guy was very pleased with the work and I was happy to get it and complete the job. Appreciate the comments


----------



## GLOCKED (Apr 1, 2011)

Which Husky did you use up in the tree?


----------



## Rickytree (Apr 2, 2011)

GLOCKED said:


> Which Husky did you use up in the tree?


 
372 XP. One of my favorite saws. Actually thinking of having one tattooed on me so I always have one with me at all times.


----------



## Neem (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice job :msp_thumbup:.

..and about that bowline....sure you're fast man  

take care

M


----------



## Rickytree (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Neem!


----------

